# Seeing Something New On Bassboats....



## SLICK75

... and Im not sure what it is. Ive only noticed it in the last few weeks but from the wide area that Ive seen them (scattered from La to FL and on the Outdoor Channel), apparently theyve been out for a while. Im just curious what they are/do.

They look like black 2x4s about 3 or 4 ft long sticking up on one or both sides of the outboard. The first one I saw I was driving through south Louisiana on my way home a couple of weeks ago and the boat was sitting on a trailer in a gas station, then I happened to see a couple more scattered between there and MS. 
Once I got home my son was watching something on the Outdoor Channel and I noticed they had one stuck up (Im assuming in the stowed position) while the boat was being filmed running on the lake. I started watching trying to figure out what they were but either the camera never got the right angle or the bars were lowered into the water where they couldnt be seen while the boat was stationary.

Anyone got any info on them? Theyve got me stumped... Side-scan sonar or something similar is all I could come up with.


----------



## Realtor

are you seeing boats with "Power Poles"?

http://www.power-pole.com/


----------



## SLICK75

THATS IT!! :thumbup:

Guess I was over-thinking it LOL. All of them I saw I was either blowing by at 60+ mph or they were on tv where the cameras were trained on other things. After seeing them on tv I watched all day trying to catch a commercial for them. Its funny, when you WANT to see a commercial about something its the only commercial they wont run.

Thanks


----------



## Realtor

I don't have a bass boat anymore, but I guess they are the RAGE these days.


----------



## Splittine

Most all serious tournament bass boats have 2 now days.


----------



## SLICK75

Well, they can rage about it all they want. I checked out the site and the decals to put their advertisements on my truck are worth more than my boat. Ill stick with the 'plan ahead' method. Stop the outboard BEFORE getting to the fish and then ride the trolling motor in.

Of course I guess I have the luxury of taking my time since I dont have several thousand dollars riding on my fish or lack of.


----------



## Sequoiha

I have a Minn Kota Talon on mine. www.minnkotamotors.com . absolutly love it,


----------



## SLICK75

Well, maybe one day when Im rich and famous and got me one of those big fancy boats I will get one, I can see where they can be useful. But right now it would be like putting a set of 22s on a Ford Pinto. Just wouldnt make sense.


----------



## Realtor

SLICK75 said:


> Well, maybe one day when Im rich and famous and got me one of those big fancy boats I will get one, I can see where they can be useful. But right now it would be like putting a set of 22s on a Ford Pinto. Just wouldnt make sense.


22's on a pinto, thats FUNNY!


----------



## SLICK75

$1500+ ANYTHING on my boat would be just as funny. I have to do a cost/need analysis just to put new seats on the thing. So far I dont have new seats.:laughing:


----------



## sunnh2o

Thats funny, Ive seen and priced those things. I too have to weigh the options of what i spend. If my gf sees this yall can find me buried in the back yard. lol


----------



## fisheye48

Use one and you will never want to have a boat without one again...you can sit in one spot with the wind howling and wont move! make fun of them all you want but ill spend the $1500+ to have one or 2 on my next boat


----------



## fisheye48




----------



## SLICK75

When I drop my anchor, I dont move, when I tie up to a tree limb I dont move. Granted, theres the headache of having to pull the anchor, untangle lines, etc. But $2500 can buy a lot of Advil for those headaches.

Sure, if I had something other than an $800 project boat I might could see putting a set on it. But I can spend that much money on a lot more useful items for my boat and still be just as happy.

To each his own I guess.


----------



## a

as long as the waters not more than 3-4 ft deep, and theres no current....they'll work fine....that is if there not too heavy for your boat. Got mine at an FCA banquet 6 or 7 years ago..($700)..i told everyone it was an electric flounder gig....lol


----------



## SLICK75

LOL Electric flounder gigs... I like that.

Yeah, I dont see them working too good on our sandy bottom, swift current rivers. But from the looks of these, they claim some models to work in up to 6ft depths and seems like they have a pressure sensitive 'float' function. Id surely be wanting to see a set in action in our rivers before spending the money since thats where I do most of my fishing these days.


----------



## Realtor

SLICK75 said:


> $1500+ ANYTHING on my boat would be just as funny. I have to do a cost/need analysis just to put new seats on the thing. So far I dont have new seats.:laughing:


 
Post a pic of you boat there Slick Who knows, they might fit right in there....


----------



## jmunoz

SLICK75 said:


> LOL Electric flounder gigs... I like that.
> 
> Yeah, I dont see them working too good on our sandy bottom, swift current rivers. But from the looks of these, they claim some models to work in up to 6ft depths and seems like they have a pressure sensitive 'float' function. Id surely be wanting to see a set in action in our rivers before spending the money since thats where I do most of my fishing these days.


Ive seen them on alot of flats boats over the past couple years


----------



## SLICK75

Realtor said:


> Post a pic of you boat there Slick Who knows, they might fit right in there....


I might just do that. Who knows, maybe somebody will feel sorry and start a 'Help Slicks Boat Fund'. LOL



jmunoz said:


> Ive seen them on alot of flats boats over the past couple years


I figured theyd been out for a while from the amount of them Ive been seeing in south LA, I just havent seen any around Crestview. Of course I dont see near as many boats around here as I used to, and nothing near the amount you see in cajun country.

I keep saying how much I would like a new boat, but honestly, thats mostly BS. If I had one of those fancy boats I drool on Id have to find new fishing holes. Aint now way Id be putting a Ranger or Triton in the north Yellow River these days, much less Shoal.
My little ******* special does just fine in those holes.


----------



## SLICK75

Realtor said:


> Post a pic of you boat there Slick Who knows, they might fit right in there....


Its not _that_ bad looking at the pictures.

Notice the 'High Performance Double Shifter':001_huh: Its the one thing besides the seats that really bugs me about it. Im just very hesitant about spending $100+ for a new single shift box so now I shift gears with the black box while the throttle is handled by the original silver box.



























I have an old diamond panel truck box that Im considering chopping up to fit the top of the console and underneath the trolling motor deck. Im just not sure how thats going to turn out when the sun hits it.


----------



## MrFish

jmunoz said:


> Ive seen them on alot of flats boats over the past couple years


I used to only see them on flats boats. Then a few years back, bass boats started popping up with them everywhere.

As far as people thinking they aren't worth the money, I bought mine about 5-6 years ago and I had a bunch of people tell me they would break or they wouldn't work. I still have it and love it. When you wonder if they'll hold in sandy bottoms or fast current, I bought mine to specifically use in Apalchicola. The bottom there is sand or oyster beds and it holds fine. I bought it so I wouldn't have to use my trolling motor to hold me when the tide is ripping out.


----------



## SLICK75

Oh, I have no doubt they would work. Im seeing too many of them for them to have been a flop. But Im more worried about the price of them. $50 (maybe less) worth of anchor and rope vs $1500 worth of hydraulics and electrical to eventually fail. Especially on the boat in the previous pictures. Sorry, anchors win for my particular case.


----------



## fisheye48

SLICK75 said:


> Oh, I have no doubt they would work. Im seeing too many of them for them to have been a flop. But Im more worried about the price of them. $50 (maybe less) worth of anchor and rope vs $1500 worth of hydraulics and electrical to eventually fail. Especially on the boat in the previous pictures. Sorry, anchors win for my particular case.


they arent for every boat. if you have a 15' river boat then you dont need one. but dont down a product becasue you have never used it or have no use for it.


----------



## 60hertz

No joke....I use a 6' long piece of 1" PVC pipe. I cut a 45 degree angle on one end and put a T on the other. I tie it to my trolling motor bracket when trolling the flats then when I'm on the fish I just stick it into the bottom. It works great in muddy bottoms in the upper bay system. It doesn't work well in the sand and grass flats, the bottom is just too hard. Price: about $6. Oh, my boat is a 17' bay/flats boat.


----------



## MrFish

> $1500 worth of hydraulics and electrical to eventually fail.


6 years of saltwater fishing with 0 maintenance isn't bad.


----------



## SLICK75

fisheye48 said:


> they arent for every boat. if you have a 15' river boat then you dont need one. but dont down a product becasue you have never used it or have no use for it.


Below are all my posts from this thread. Please be so kind as to show me where I put down anything other than my own boat.



SLICK75 said:


> Well, they can rage about it all they want.* I checked out the site and the decals to put their advertisements on my truck are worth more than my boat.* Ill stick with the 'plan ahead' method. Stop the outboard BEFORE getting to the fish and then ride the trolling motor in.
> 
> Of course I guess I have the luxury of taking my time since I dont have several thousand dollars riding on my fish or lack of.





SLICK75 said:


> Well, maybe one day when Im rich and famous and got me one of those big fancy boats I will get one, I can see where they can be useful. But right now it would be like putting a set of 22s on a Ford Pinto. Just wouldnt make sense.


Does that look like Im putting them down?



SLICK75 said:


> *$1500+ ANYTHING on my boat would be just as funny.* I have to do a cost/need analysis just to put new seats on the thing. So far I dont have new seats.:laughing:





SLICK75 said:


> When I drop my anchor, I dont move, when I tie up to a tree limb I dont move. Granted, theres the headache of having to pull the anchor, untangle lines, etc. But $2500 can buy a lot of Advil for those headaches.
> 
> Sure, if I had something other than an $800 project boat* I might could see putting a set on it.* But I can spend that much money on a lot more useful items for my boat and still be just as happy.
> 
> To each his own I guess.





SLICK75 said:


> LOL Electric flounder gigs... I like that.
> 
> Yeah, I dont see them working too good on our sandy bottom, swift current rivers. But from the looks of these, they claim some models to work in up to 6ft depths and seems like they have a pressure sensitive 'float' function. *Id surely be wanting to see a set in action in our rivers before spending the money* since thats where I do most of my fishing these days.


Never said they WOULDNT work. I said I didnt THINK theyd work very well and Id like to see them in action.



SLICK75 said:


> *Oh, I have no doubt they would work. Im seeing too many of them for them to have been a flop*. But Im more worried about the price of them. $50 (maybe less) worth of anchor and rope vs $1500 worth of hydraulics and electrical to eventually fail. Especially on the boat in the previous pictures. *Sorry, anchors win for my particular case.*





MrFish said:


> 6 years of saltwater fishing with 0 maintenance isn't bad.


Ive ran the same trolling motor for 10 years with no maintenance and my boat has never seen a garage or shed. That doesnt mean it wont take a dump on my next trip. My point is that things break eventually. 

You guys seem to have the idea Im saying theres no need for them or theyre a bad investment. I never said that, theyre a bad investment FOR ME and my particular boat.
Hell, this all started simply because I wanted to know what I was seeing on the road. I never said I was thinking about running out and buying a set or boycotting the company because I dont like the price of their product.


----------



## fisheye48

Your tone from the beginning has been that are a waste of money since an anchor can do the same thing


----------



## SLICK75

Yeah, computers convey tone so well and all. Go back and read the highlighted areas before trying to tell me about my tone.


----------



## screwballl

Wirelessly posted

they are for people that have a need for them, and they work very well. For the rest of us lets enjoy the fishing with what works for us.


----------



## ctilton

I have one on my Xpress, hope to have two soon. Wouldnt have one without now. 

Two just helps hold better and less pivot!


----------

